# Computer careers and education related to my experience



## leona2025 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have just about 7 years of experience building, repairing, reworking, quality screening, and testing servers, and motherboards, but I have no formal education in this area. I would like to back this experience up with perhaps an associates degree/certifications so I can be more marketable and knowledgeable because even with so much working experience I feel under qualified. 

What are some good careers which my experience relates to? I really like the manufacturing side of computers and dealing with hardware or something in diagnostics and repair. My dream career would actually be some type of job just repairing/maintaining computers/electronics.


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd recommend you take and book the CompTIA's A+ exam. This book every IT Technician should have Mike Meyers CompTIA A+ All in One Guide make sure you read this and book this exam asap.

This would conclude and give a certification for all those seven years that you have been working in computers stuff.


----------



## leona2025 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks so much. This is the certification I've been looking at.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep the A+ followed by the network+ should be your starting certs.


----------

